# 207th Meeting of the General Synod of the Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 2, 2011)

Please be in Prayer for us as we meet June 7-9 and travel next week. I'll and others will try and update you on our proceedings as we can.

Thanks as always!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 2, 2011)

We'll (the PCA) actually be in GA at the same time. I hope to blog/FB/Twitter update on GA.

Should be easier this year now that I have an iPad!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 3, 2011)

We will be there, too, Lord willing.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 3, 2011)

fredtgreco said:


> We'll (the PCA) actually be in GA at the same time. I hope to blog/FB/Twitter update on GA.
> 
> Should be easier this year now that I have an iPad!


 
We meet the same time every year. Couldn't y'all have picked a different week?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 7, 2011)

We are beginning today. Please be in prayer for us.


----------



## Andres (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## sastark (Jun 7, 2011)

Praying for you all, Ben. Please keep us updated!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jun 7, 2011)

Update?


----------



## sastark (Jun 7, 2011)

nleshelman said:


> Update?


 
Yes, inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 7, 2011)

Are they going to do a reboot at Erskine?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 7, 2011)

Tuesday is the day for Presbytery meetings and "hello"'s. 

We are having problems with a group of Koreans in Northeast Presbytery that run a diploma mill called the "American Theological Seminary" that is running ads in the NYC papers claiming the ARP will automatically ordain you with a M.Div from their school. 

Synod business begins tomorrow. 

Will update.

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------




SolaScriptura said:


> Are they going to do a reboot at Erskine?


 
I am on the Erskine committee so I'll let you know.


----------



## sastark (Jun 7, 2011)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I am on the Erskine committee



Best news I've heard from Synod, yet!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 8, 2011)

sastark said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I am on the Erskine committee
> ...


 
I went ahead and packed meals for two days and a change of clothes.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 11, 2011)

I was going to write my own summary of the 207th Synod, but this will be better than anything I could write.

A Most Surprising ARP Synod Meeting - Reformation21 Blog


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Very encouraging, so it sounds for the biblical, reformed denomination ARP.


----------



## Edward (Jun 12, 2011)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> A Most Surprising ARP Synod Meeting - Reformation21 Blog



That did a good job of developing the facts, and then providing some interpretation. Sounds very upbeat.


----------



## sastark (Jun 12, 2011)

Edward said:


> That did a good job of developing the facts, and then providing some interpretation. Sounds very upbeat.



And if you keep in mind that Dr. Evans was last year contemplating how the ARP would split in two with parts going into the EPC and parts going into the PCA, you will understand how dramatically different this year's Synod must have been.


----------

